# Tacky Garden Decorations



## jeroen (Oct 14, 2006)

Ha, I found a theme we haven't covered yet...

Here's a thread to post all your plastic pink flamingos, garden gnomes and watering angel statues


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 14, 2006)

Umm, isn't that the Travelosity guy? hehehehehe....


----------



## Jimnrocky (Oct 20, 2006)

here is sir ben


----------



## morydd (Oct 21, 2006)




----------

